# Nick Diaz: “People Think GSP’s Better Than Me and It’s BS”



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> There are a lot of fighters who will take exception to many of the rankings in the world of MMA. One person who is more than happy to let his feelings be known is Strikeforce welterweight champion Nick Diaz, who keeps calling out Georges St-Pierre because everyone tries to tell him that St-Pierre is the best fighter at 170 pounds.
> 
> Well if that’s what everyone is saying, he is tired of listening to it.
> 
> ...


First he wants millions and now he wants Strikefore and UFC to work together, just so he could get freakishly mauled by GSP? What the shit.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

He still believes that he and his brother Nate Diaz, has never lost a fight ever. I would like to know where Nick Diaz gets his weed, because it must be really good.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nick, you are my favorite fighter....but you would get mauled by GSP.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

> I was really mad because they were getting fights and recognition when I was here first. I thought it was first come, first serve. I was working harder and I was here first ... *something about money*


Dude's a whiney frigging 5-yr-old Neaderthal. Grow a brain or crawl back to your cave, Diaz.


----------



## panthony (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't think of a successful fighter that doesn't think he's the best.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL. Nicky would get absolutely mauled by GSP in every facet of the game.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

> It’s obvious Diaz is more than willing to face anybody that steps in to fight him,


unless its Mayhem Miller of course.... Nick is a sack of shit...... he takes fights he knows he can win now..... and mayhem isnt one of them... plain and simple!!!!!! oh its so easy to call out tough guys fighting and beating real tough opponents...... like GSP and Anderson do.... "cyborg" is an elite fighter.... my ass... his wife would kick his ass!!!! Nick wouldnt make it in the UFC.... we already saw that he cant, so hes gonna stay a big fish in a small pond and call out tough guys who he knows he will never get to face... 


i will now and always will till Nick resigns with the UFC and fights real competiton as "Nick (The ugly DUCKling) Diaz"


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

JuggNuttz said:


> unless its Mayhem Miller of course.... Nick is a sack of shit...... he takes fights he knows he can win now..... and mayhem isnt one of them... plain and simple!!!!!! oh its so easy to call out tough guys fighting and beating real tough opponents...... like GSP and Anderson do.... "cyborg" is an elite fighter.... my ass... his wife would kick his ass!!!! Nick wouldnt make it in the UFC.... we already saw that he cant, so hes gonna stay a big fish in a small pond and call out tough guys who he knows he will never get to face...
> 
> 
> i will now and always will till Nick resigns with the UFC and fights real competiton as "Nick (The ugly DUCKling) Diaz"


To say that he wouldn't make it in the UFC is ridiculous. He's no GSP (who is?), that's for damn sure, but there's no doubting he's a top 10 WW in the world. I would probably put only five WW's in the world above him:
GSP
Fitch
Koscheck (yes, Koscheck)
Jake Shields
Rumble Johnson


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Rastaman said:


> To say that he wouldn't make it in the UFC is ridiculous. He's no GSP (who is?), that's for damn sure, but there's no doubting he's a top 10 WW in the world. I would probably put only five WW's in the world above him:
> GSP
> Fitch
> Koscheck (yes, Koscheck)
> ...


yeah but your saying those 5 would beat him..... so if he fought 3 of those you listed back to back to back... he would lose and be out of the UFC.... sounds like you proved my point.


compared to the UFC..... StrikeForce is a minor league...... Nick is nothing more then a big fish in a small pond...... and he knows it


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's funny he said his dream fight is in 185 lbs against Anderson Silva. I know a Strikeforce guy in the same division who's eager to fight Nick.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Rauno said:


> It's funny he said his dream fight is in 185 lbs against Anderson Silva. I know a Strikeforce guy in the same division who's eager to fight Nick.


yeah but the strikeforce guy is there and can beat him..... calling out Anderson Silva makes him "look" better... even tho everyone knows it will never happen!!!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Nick is looking for a way to follow his mate Shields into the UFC, but I think the UFC will wait to see if he gets past not only his next opponent Cyborg but Daley as well, then it could well happen.

Would actually be quite interesting because if he does beat Daley then there are very few interesting fights left for him at WW at SF, the division is miles behind the UFC with only 3 top grade fighters in Daley, Diaz and Woodley. If Daley beats him tho it could really p1ss on his plan.

Should he get past those fights however in the perfect world the UFC and SF would come to a deal and swap Diaz for the Winner of the fit again by that point Cain vs JDS (after beating Brock) because lets face it if JDS beats Brock, they we are back to the only interesting UFC title fights been JDS vs Cain, so the winner is better off at SF where they have a nice selection of interesting fights for him, and same with Diaz unless he does the opposite and joins the UFC.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah but your saying those 5 would beat him..... so if he fought 3 of those you listed back to back to back... he would lose and be out of the UFC.... sounds like you proved my point.
> 
> 
> compared to the UFC..... StrikeForce is a minor league...... Nick is nothing more then a big fish in a small pond...... and he knows it


He wouldn't fight those 3 in a row ever, that's now the UFC works. If he lost against any of them, he'd fight one of the lower ranked WW's i didn't mention. If he won, he might get to fight one of the one's I did, and repeat.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Rastaman said:


> He wouldn't fight those 3 in a row ever, that's now the UFC works. If he lost against any of them, he'd fight one of the lower ranked WW's i didn't mention. If he won, he might get to fight one of the one's I did, and repeat.


but either way..... he would not beat any of them.... so either way he would fail in the UFC.... like he has already.......


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Statements like these from Nick make me wonder if he's dellusional. He won't ever fight Anderson and he sure as hell will never beat GSP. And just because he's beat a couple people in SF, doesn't mean that he would do well in the UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> To say that he wouldn't make it in the UFC is ridiculous. He's no GSP (who is?), that's for damn sure, but there's no doubting he's a top 10 WW in the world. I would probably put only five WW's in the world above him:
> GSP
> Fitch
> Koscheck (yes, Koscheck)
> ...


LOL. Of all the UFC WW's to pick, you went with Anthony Johnson in the Top 5? Nick Diaz is not a Top 10 WW, he's barely fought anyone, and if he went to the UFC he'd be exposed and bumped out of the Top 10 talk for good. Nick would get beaten up by GSP, Fitch, Shields, Koscheck, Penn, Alves, Hughes, Kampmann, Condit, Stun Gun, Story, Hardy and he's already lost to Sanchez. He would not be in the top tier of the UFC's WW division, and he knows it, which is precisely why he signed a new 4 fight deal with Strikeforce.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> LOL. Of all the UFC WW's to pick, you went with Anthony Johnson in the Top 5? Nick Diaz is not a Top 10 WW, he's barely fought anyone, and if he went to the UFC he'd be exposed and bumped out of the Top 10 talk for good. Nick would get beaten up by GSP, Fitch, Shields, Koscheck, Penn, Alves, Hughes, Kampmann, Condit, Stun Gun, Story, Hardy and he's already lost to Sanchez. He would not be in the top tier of the UFC's WW division, and he knows it, which is precisely why he signed a new 4 fight deal with Strikeforce.


This plus Lytle, Ellenberger, and a healthy Swick. I wouldn't say it is out of the question that several guys below them like Volkmann and MacDonald could beat him also.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

So I am guessing you guys think this is an easy win for Daley then, we will see, the Daley fight should tell us a lot.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I just can't take for real what he's saying.

You have a fighter who says he is willing to fight a MW - Mayhem - but then he doesn't do it, because of weight issues, and Coker said it was really close to happening and it all fell apart because of 2 lbs.

And after he backs out of this fight, he goes on an fights a LW and can't put him away. Granted, Noons is a tough fighter.

Then he calls out the number 1 ranked WW in the world.

Grow up Nick.

He's talking too much crazy s**t for people to take him seriously.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So I am guessing you guys think this is an easy win for Daley then, we will see, the Daley fight should tell us a lot.


Depends how the fight goes down, if Diaz decides to just take Semtex down, he'll end up submitting him by the end of the 2nd, and it'll prove very little about Nick Diaz's legitimacy as a top fighter. We all know how badly Daley sucks on the ground, and that Nick has very good BJJ. However, if Nick stands with Daley, and still wins the fight, then I will be impressed. That won't happen though, if Diaz stands with Daley, he gets blasted with Paul's big left hand and hits the canvas. It's an intriguing fight, and one I am looking forward to, but should Diaz take it to the ground and submit Semtex, I don't think it proves much.


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

This is why I don't like Diaz brothers. They're good fighters but they act like little 15 yr old punks. What Nick Diaz said is so stupid its unbelivable. He doesn't even want to fight Mayem Miller and he think he'll beat GSP? This dude must be high all the time to talk stupid shit like that.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

osmium said:


> This plus Lytle, Ellenberger, and a healthy Swick. I wouldn't say it is out of the question that several guys below them like Volkmann and MacDonald could beat him also.


Agreed on both quotes.

Diaz ISN'T a top 10 fighter if he came to UFC. How the heck could he call out GSP, of all people when he can't beat any other of the top 10.

Stupid antics like this from the Diaz brothers make me lose all respect for them as fighters. It sounds like they had a tough childhood and think they are *OWED* something for it.

Diaz bros. just shut up and fight, no one wants to hear this incoherent babble and lunacy.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry Nick but you aint better man, Gsp would wreck you.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

"It’s obvious Diaz is more than willing to face anybody that steps in to fight him"

Whoever wrote this doesn't keep up to date with StrikeForce.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just don't see Nick beating GSP. I don't think he would win standing or on the ground.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

gsp would not wreak diaz, as diaz has better hands and better bjj. he would out wrestle him and out muscle him for 5 rounds, and it would be a boring fight because gsp would keep his weight down and focas on not getting submited. mayham has a better chance of crushing diaz cus his bjj can match diaz, he's one of the few fighters that could finish nick.

no one in the ufc's ww class is gonna outclass nick diaz anywhere besides wresling, sure fitch and gsp might grind out a desision, maybe koscheck too, but no one is gonna beat him up, like alot of yall are saying, and he'd wreak rumble johnson.

and he has alot better chance of catching gsp in a submission than anyone else in the ufc, because no one is stoppping gsp's wrestling. 
nick diaz is top 5 in the ufc, besided the wrestlers, he'll give anyone else all they can handle, he might not be able to put a sentence together, but the dude can fight.

and him wanting the anderson fight and not the mayham fight isnt crazy. stylistcly anderson is a better matchup for him, anderson isnt gonna try to wrestle anyone, and nicks boxing is one of the best in the game, and if he gets anderson down its over. mayham has a chin and when he takes diaz down he'll have no fear of diaz's bjj and he'd land some pretty nasty gnp. if id be diaz, id be more nervous about mayham than i would anderson or gsp, styles make fights, and mayham would be a worse matchup for diaz, in the sense that its someone that would fight him, put him on his back and not be afraid of leaving space between them to land better gnp, and actully try to submit him , id love to see that fight though because i picture that fight being a back and forth war like the diego/diaz fight, and thats one of my favorite fights ever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish Dana would let BJ hop over to SF and take that belt.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You could say Diaz is a bit like Overeem these past few years though. He's riding pretty much a 12 fight win streak, barring a cut, and a no contest. He'd offer alot more in the UFC than he did way back when he lost to sherk in 06. 

Still Gsp will take him down and void all his ground game like he does to everyone.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> gsp would not wreak diaz, as diaz has better hands and better bjj. he would out wrestle him and out muscle him for 5 rounds, and it would be a boring fight because gsp would keep his weight down and focas on not getting submited. mayham has a better chance of crushing diaz cus his bjj can match diaz, he's one of the few fighters that could finish nick.
> 
> no one in the ufc's ww class is gonna outclass nick diaz anywhere besides wresling, sure fitch and gsp might grind out a desision, maybe koscheck too, but no one is gonna beat him up, like alot of yall are saying, and he'd wreak rumble johnson.
> 
> ...


You think Silva is a good matchup for Diaz???? Diaz would be taylor made for Silva. He would be stupid enough to try and stand with Silva and he would get KO'd within 2 minutes. I would bet all credits and any sig bet on that.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike28 said:


> You think Silva is a good matchup for Diaz???? Diaz would be taylor made for Silva. He would be stupid enough to try and stand with Silva and he would get KO'd within 2 minutes. I would bet all credits and any sig bet on that.


i said it would be a better matchup for him compared to mayham. weather you believe it or not, diaz has great boxing, great chin, and his punches come from wierd angles. i think his striking and fearlessness could help him in set up a takedown, and submission. even diaz isnt stupid anuff to stand with the spider for 5 rounds, but i think he could hang with him long anuff, and he'd have a much better chance of getting it to the ground than maia and thales , cus he wouldnt be scared of andersons striking. anderson would still be favored by -360, but diaz would stand a better chance against the spider than he would mayham. mayham would just void all diaz's striking and grappling game with his bjj, and putting diaz on his back.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol this shit never stops making me laugh


----------



## bennyb22 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Diaz is a punk!*

Diaz isn't worth $10 bucks and isn't good enough to lick the sweat from underneath GSP armpits. He's afraid to fight Mayhem cause he knows he'll lose. He calls out GSP cause he knows that fight will NEVER happen! The Strikeforce welterweight division is horrible, that's why Diaz is the champ. He couldn't beat the top 3 welterweights in the UFC. GSP, Fitch, and Penn would kill him. and yes those are my top 3 welterweights in the UFC. Jake Shields is horrible. He won't be able to take GSP down in that fight and he'll get jabbed to death.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nick Diaz isnt a top ten WW. He hasnt beaten a single top ten WW. He didnt do anything special when he was in the UFC, he has losses to Sherk (a lightweight), Karo (cut from the UFC), Riggs (cut from the UFC), and Diego Sanchez (a gatekeeper). I get that people like to cheer for guys that fight outside of the UFC, but Diaz's record speaks for itself. He was in the UFC and didnt stack up all that well. As for him talking about being better then GSP, that is just delusional. As mentioned before, Diaz lost to Karo and Sherk, GSP completely wrecked both of those dudes. Diaz has gotten better since then, but so has GSP. Im not even a GSP fan, I just think Diaz is out of his mind and people that think he is top ten are kidding themselves and dont actually know a whole lot about MMA.


----------



## Jeff83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another reason to hate this clown.

I can't stand him.


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> He still believes that he and his brother Nate Diaz, has never lost a fight ever. I would like to know where Nick Diaz gets his weed, because it must be really good.


Only in cali brotha


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Stockton SON


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I want this fight, I have been asking for it for a long time......love me some Nick Diaz....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually like the Diaz brothers, but really.... let's be serious. I'd even root for Nick in a theoretical GSP/Diaz fight, but I'd fully expect GSP to dominate, fully.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Apparently beating KJ Noons and an old and about to retire Sakurai is giving him delusions of grandeur.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Rauno said:


> It's funny he said his dream fight is in 185 lbs against Anderson Silva. I know a Strikeforce guy in the same division who's eager to fight Nick.


Touche... touche.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

enceledus said:


> Touche... touche.


Yeh, or he can fight Jacare (both the WW and MW divisions are pretty thin for the pair). 

Though I would first like to see Diaz fight Daley, not sure if he can win that one.........would expect him too, but will be very close.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If Diaz fights anyone at 185, it better be Mayhem.


----------

